# Out the front door



## utahjack (Sep 25, 2007)

just caught these guys out the front door this morning. They are here almost every day[attachment=1:3ijgofo6]turkey1.JPG[/attachment:3ijgofo6][attachment=0:3ijgofo6]turkey2.JPG[/attachment:3ijgofo6]


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Where do you live? Millville has about 30 or 40 that wander the yards.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Where do you live? Millville has about 30 or 40 that wander the yards.


Millville? That's my home town. Do you live there?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wished I lived in the country!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats fun.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Lived there until 2 months ago- moved to Paradise- but still own the home in Millville- first house to the north of Don's on the other side of the open field.
I want to take down the sign that says " Country living at it's finest" or just add the words " used to be" but at least it isn't Providence.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Lived there until 2 months ago- moved to Paradise- but still own the home in Millville- first house to the north of Don's on the other side of the open field.
> I want to take down the sign that says " Country living at it's finest" or just add the words " used to be" but at least it isn't Providence.


I have ran past that house probably 500 times.

Lol, I hear ya. Every time I go up there to visit my parents, there is a new home being built. It was going to happen sooner than later.

I grew up on the south side of the cementary on center street. Parents still live there, but I now live in Murray. I miss the occasional moose in the back yard, that happened about once a year.

The one thing that I really miss about living up there was the fishing. I used to hit the blacksmith up in town there. Used to be some of the best fishing around. Not too much anymore since the river gets dried up every year. It is pretty sad really.

Nice to see a 'local' on the forums.


----------



## utahjack (Sep 25, 2007)

Live in So. Utah Parowan . I had a little 3 point wander through the front yard the other day but I didn't get a pic.


----------

